# Young Ladies at Blackthorn Stud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Took some pictures of some of my young does today, thought I'd share them:

Dove and silver tans, one 'matron' and another eight young ladies who are between eight and ten weeks old:












































































































Dutch and Abyssinian girls, all six weeks old:








































































And just because the picture made me smile:









Sarah xxx


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Since I only know how to breed Dutch rabbits, not dutch mice, do the mismarked girls get used for breeding? I'm really just curious to see if the variety is bred in the same way across species.

The dutch are beautiful, it really is one of the prettiest varieties in any species. That and your lines of demarcation are stunning[forgive my rabbit lingo, if it's not the right term for mice]


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Demarcation is right 

I use mismarked girls for breeding. Firstly, because I don't have many Dutch at the moment, so I need as many to work with as possible, and secondly their dad was mismarked and produced a pretty well-marked pair of boys, so even mice with poor markings can produce good offspring.

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those tan bellies as something else! They almost pass beyond the orange into the red. I'm liking the more casual photos as well.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

That's cool, we use them in the rabbits too. Sometimes they have a split stop or a drag in the saddle, but gorgous cheeks.

I love tans, it's just too bad we don't have any good ones like those over here. I might even be tempted to give up the furballs if they had beauties like those, lol.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

absolute genius


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I love your does! so pretty! There bellies are so cute


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are looking great Sarah.I like the aby's in ivory.Mine are all sepia now,which wasn't planned at all.Looks like you will have some nice stuff for Harrogate.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful mice sarah


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovely girls!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I LOVE dove tans! :lol:


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I love your dove & silver tans! They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------

